# [Solved] CD/DVD device missing

## ryanli

I installed my systems last month and I just found that the system cannot detect my DVD drive.

Nothing related to CD/DVD is present in `ls /dev/`, and here is the output of `lspci -k`:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Arrandale DRAM Controller (rev 12)
> 
> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 1726
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Arrandale PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 12)
> ...

 

I think I am missing something in the kernel config but I can't find where.

Using kernel v2.6.34-gentoo-r6, hal 0.5.14-r2, dbus 1.2.24.Last edited by ryanli on Sat Nov 13, 2010 7:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebaro

Do you have "CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y" in your kernel?

----------

## ryanli

 *sebaro wrote:*   

> Do you have "CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y" in your kernel?

 

Yes I do.

----------

## sebaro

```
dmesg | grep sr

ls -l /dev | grep sr
```

----------

## ryanli

 *sebaro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dmesg | grep sr
> 
> ...

 

Nothing. They don't include a single piece of information related to sr or cd.

----------

## sebaro

If you are using old ATA (ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)) make sure you choose "Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support (BLK_DEV_IDECD)". If you want the new ATA (libata), remove ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support and add "Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers" and "AHCI SATA support" too.

----------

## ryanli

 *sebaro wrote:*   

> If you are using old ATA (ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)) make sure you choose "Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support (BLK_DEV_IDECD)". If you want the new ATA (libata), remove ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support and add "Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers" and "AHCI SATA support" too.

 

Yes, I have these SATA options enabled as built-in and PATA ones all disabled, but it just doesn't work.

Are there any vendor-specific options? I am using 6540b of Hewlett-Packard, but cannot find relevant specification of my DVD drive.

----------

## piewie

So your SATA dvd device is connected to:  *Quote:*   

> 00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 06)
> 
> Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 1726
> 
> Kernel driver in use: ahci 

 

How about:

```
# cdrecord --scanbus
```

```
# rescan-scsi-bus
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ryanli,

Look in your BIOS.  Ensure your SATA controller is not set to IDE compatibility mode. The mode is intended to allowe Windows XP users to install their AHCI driver only. Its often very slow and more to the point, often limits the number of SATA ports you can use.

If you optical drive is connected to one of the ports you can't use in IDE mode, it won't work.

----------

## chiefbag

Did you install your system via a livecd?

If so it is a kernel issue regarding drivers.

Did you zcat the kernel config across or was it a manual kernel config.

Also is your current kernel version the same as the one you installed from the livecd.

please show us the output of lspci

----------

## ryanli

Thank you everyone, I followed NeddySeagoon's advice, checked my BIOS settings and found that I disabled my DVD through an obscure setting "Disable External Upgrade Bay", after enabling it, everything is working again!

----------

